# DSL Modem and MAC address



## zabije cie (Aug 26, 2008)

I recently installed a DSL modem and hooked it up to my Router. Now both of them have firewalls installed, but if i connect to my modem via the 192.168.xx.xx address, all of my computer mac addresses are listed. why would the modem have that information, when the router is the one who should care...

I have static ips set up for each computer and my router set to DHCP. dont ask why, it just works.

But im worried that all someone would have to do is connect to my modem to get to my computers, they can completely bypass my router, as if it's not there :S


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

The modem doesn't have a 192.168.xxx.xxx address, so what exactly are you connecting to? The only way for someone to connect to your *modem* would be to physically plug it into their computer (unless this is a modem / wireless router combo), and then they obviously wouldn't be connected through the router or to the other computers.


----------



## zabije cie (Aug 26, 2008)

i have my computer connected to my router. my router then connected to my modem.

I can connect to my router as well as my modem.

Both the router and the modem have firewalls.

My modem is not a router, it is a single connecting DSL unit.

If i type in 192.168.10.1 i connect to my router, if 192.168.1.254 i connect to my modem.

once connected to my modem i can see all of the MAC addresses of all the computers connected to my router...


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Did you hookup your modem correctly? On the router there is one WAN or Internet port. Thats where the modem should go.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Exact make and model #'s of modem and router would be helpful.
Generally dsl modems are modem/routers as Doublehelix is suspecting.
If this is the case,we can supply you with a set of instructions that will let the mode/router and a standalone router play nice with each other.

Also,this thread might be better served by moving it to the Networking forum using the report option at the bottom of the page.


----------



## zabije cie (Aug 26, 2008)

Configuration:

Modem: 2210 Motorola

Phone Line Outlet (a.k.a DSL Line) -> DSL Modem Data Slot
Ethernet Cable From DSL Modem -> WAN port of Router

Router: WR850G Motorola

Ethernet Cable from LAN 1 to my Computer.

The DSL Modem has only 2 Slots, 1 for Phone Line, other for Ethernet Cable.

I log onto 192.168.1.254, DSL Modem Address. Options to forward Ip's, my DSL package information, Local Network MAC addresses listed, Firewall, Etc.

I log onto 192.168.10.1 Router Address. Lots of options with port forwards, DHCP settings, Firewall, Etc.

My problem is that, why is the DSL Modem listing my Computer MAC addresses when my Computers are connected to the router. So couldn't someone just connect to my modem from the internet and bypass my Router all together?


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

What is your computer's ip address?


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I have a 2210-02-1002 modem,and have looked,I think,on every page that I can get to in that modem,and do not see a list of mac addresses,for a pc on my lan.
Could you tell me what page on the modem that you are looking at and tell me how you got there?I am curious to see if I can see what you are seeing

Thanks


----------



## zabije cie (Aug 26, 2008)

^ When you connect to 192.168.1.254, they are listed under home network summery, and local network...

heres some pics.


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

Thanks for the info.Not an option on my model.
Interesting.


----------



## zabije cie (Aug 26, 2008)

yeah i thought it was weird as well. hence why im worried...


----------



## pedroguy (Jan 28, 2001)

I really think that doublehelix is correct in post 2 about the only way that someone could scam your mac addresses.(direct connection to your modem)
Just for my own sanity,give me the model and other #'s off the bottom of your modem.(2210-xx-xxxx).I'm just curious.


----------



## zabije cie (Aug 26, 2008)

2210-02-1006 model number


----------

